# Help ID Portland stove foundry stove



## ctmike (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello,
I just signed up to see if people can provide any help with information about this stove (since the company is out of business), mainly when it was made.  It was made by the Portland Stove Foundry and I'm guessing it's a #19 whatever that means.  It is in many places on the stove.  We used to use it when I was a kid but now it's just for show since it cracked 

Thanks for any help
Mike


----------



## Dune (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats known as a parlor stove, and I am guessing it is between 120 to 135 years old. It can be repaired by the way. Looks like it has indirect draft as well, which would make it reasonably efficent, and throw a ton of heat. I just noticed the boot rail and glove warmer are missing, which reduces it value quite a bit.


----------



## ctmike (Jul 27, 2009)

Dunebilly,
Thanks for the reply and I guess I knew it was a parlor stove because of the sculpting.  Do you know of another site or where I might get a better manufacture date?(there must be info out there)  This thing would throw so much heat that you couldn't stay in the same room, much more than the new insert my dad bought as a replacement.  I'm not too concerned with the market value as it's a family heirloom and don't recall ever seeing the boot strap or glove warmer when it was in my grandparents house so it probably got lost before they got it.  I've read mixed thoughts on repairing cast iron and not sure I'd want to continue to use.  I have a newer wood stove for heating


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 27, 2009)

Contact Joe and Bea Bryant. I bet they know all about that stove.

http://www.bryantstove.com/


----------



## Dune (Jul 27, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Contact Joe and Bea Bryant. I bet they know all about that stove.
> 
> http://www.bryantstove.com/



This be true. I couldn't think of her name last night.

OP: not to get argumentative or anything, but stove plate can and is repaired all the time. I am sure there are some who are against it, as I am equaly sure that there have been plently of attempts made by poorly skilled welders who had no business taking the job in the first place.


----------



## madrone (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. A good welder can fix cast iron with nickel rod.


----------



## ctmike (Jul 30, 2009)

I know a good welder could fix it but there is more than just the crack that I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my house.  I emailed Donna and she said it was made from 1890-1930


----------



## mjbrown (Jul 31, 2009)

is bryant stove works still in business?i

i live about 30 miles from there, and have an old glenwood parlor stove  . the back is cracked bad , and have thought about having it restored or get a reproduction back. i did call there once but they had nothing for my stove, and the last i heard, they were out of business. i dont know for sure, that's why i am posting

mike

the stove i have looks very much like this, and the copper and nickel water pot are intact:


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 31, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> is bryant stove works still in business?i
> 
> i live about 30 miles from there, and have an old glenwood parlor stove  . the back is cracked bad , and have thought about having it restored or get a reproduction back. i did call there once but they had nothing for my stove, and the last i heard, they were out of business. i dont know for sure, that's why i am posting
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they are still in business . . . I'm pretty sure they are still selling some old stoves. I would assume they might be fixing them too. I do know they're getting up there in age and a few years back there was some issues with the State Fire Marshal determining what their occupancy was classified as resulting in some changes to the place . . .


----------

